# FR: Ces boutons de roses sont déjà éclos



## gvv52

My dictionaries only show _avoir _as the auxiliary for _éclore, _however, in one of my study exercises, I find the phrase "_Ces boutons de roses sont déjà éclos_".  One of the meanings for _éclore_ is listed as _naître_ (fig.).  In this the context, does_ être _become the auxiliary?


----------



## John Butters

Is it not because éclos here is used as an adjective?


----------



## lucas-sp

I think this is just the verb "to be" plus a past participle - "il est fatigué," for instance. In English we'd have to say "These rosebuds _have_ already _bloomed_," but notice that that's also the present tense, and not the past. So this isn't a case of passé composé.

Don't let the fact that we don't say "These buds are bloomed" in English put you off. It's the same as "I'm tired."


----------



## marsupilamy

La phrase est au passif


----------



## lucas-sp

I was going to use that explanation, but I was uncertain if you could speak of "éclore" in the passive. Can "to bloom" take an object? I didn't think so, at least.


----------



## OLN

_éclos_ est clairement un adjectif.
On aurait pu dire : _Ces roses sont déjà écloses._

Voir ici, 2e onglet, II.

gvv52, ce genre de question devrait être posé dans le forum de grammaire


----------



## OLN

marsupilamy said:


> La phrase est au passif


Je ne suis pas trop d'accord. Il me semble que la voix passive serait "ont été éclos" or _éclore_ est un verbe intransitif.
_éclos_ est ici adjectif attribut.


----------



## gvv52

merci à tous


----------



## gvv52

One more comment although I now understand this should be in a grammar forum.  

The exercise in a PUG text is under the heading:  _Mettre au passé-composé les verbes des phrases suivantes_.  Adjectif attribut is clearly the correct explanation but is not consistent with the exercise reequirement.


----------



## OLN

gvv52 said:


> One more comment although I now understand this should be in a grammar forum.
> The exercise in a PUG text is under the heading:  _Mettre au passé-composé les verbes des phrases suivantes_.  Adjectif attribut is clearly the correct explanation but is not consistent with the exercise reequirement.


Merci pour cette précision sur le temps de conjugaison ! Le passé composé ne sautait pas aux yeux avec _être_, dans cette phrase isolée de tout contexte. Rassure-toi, il n'y a apparemment pas d'erreur dans ton exercice, même si son intitulé n'est pas clair.

Ca complique un peu les explications mais je vais m'y essayer. 

D'ordinaire,_ éclore_ se conjuge effectivement avec l'auxiliaire _être _comme _naître_ mais il fait partie des verbes exprimant un changement d'état qui peuvent se conjuguer avec les auxiliaires _avoir _et_ être_ *. Tu verras sur la page du CNRTL dont j'ai donné le lien plus  haut que Martin du Gard a employé l'auxiliaire _avoir_. Avec _avoir_, n'y a pas de doute : il s'agit d'un passé composé.

 * _paraître_, par exemple : Le journal *a* paru ou *est* paru pour la première fois en 1950. Le sens est un peu différent : avec l'aux. _avoir_, on insiste sur l'action de paraître (changement d'état) ; avec _être_, sur le résultat (l'état final).


----------



## pointvirgule

In a nutshell, both _ont éclos_ and _sont éclos_ are correct forms of the passé composé for _éclore_. 
Choosing between the two is a matter of tetrapilectomy semantics.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

*Cette page* (cliquer sur le lien pour d'autres exemples) confirme mon intuition au sujet de l'auxilaire à choisir : 





> *Participe passé avec avoir ou être*
> Le participe passé d'_éclore_ se construit avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_ lorsqu'on veut insister sur l'action passée :
> 
> - Les œufs *ont éclos* pendant la nuit.
> *
> Nota* : L'emploi de l'auxiliaire _être_ (exemple : _Les œufs sont éclos dans la nuit_) est attesté par certains ouvrages,
> mais nous ne recommandons pas cet usage.
> 
> Par contre, si on veut insister sur l'état actuel, on utilisera l'auxiliaire _être_ :
> 
> - Ces fleurs *sont écloses* depuis hier.
> - Les œufs *sont éclos.*


 Donc dans le contexte, on insiste sur l'état actuel plutôt que sur le fait que les boutons ont éclos... peut-être plus tôt que prévu (_déjà_).

Pour ce qui est de la nuance à faire en anglais... je n'ose pas m'aventurer.


----------



## lucas-sp

Nicomon said:


> Pour ce qui est de la nuance à faire en anglais... je n'ose pas m'aventurer.


At least this one is pretty easy. It's the difference between the past simple and the present perfect, pretty much cut-and-dry (although I'm gonna have to stretch "éclos" to make it work):

Les fleurs de notre jardin ont éclos très tôt l'année dernière = The flowers in our garden bloomed quite early last year
Les fleurs que tu m'as données sont déjà écloses = The flowers you gave me have bloomed already

It's much easier with the eggs, because we'd use the verb "hatch" ("The eggs hatched yesterday" vs. "These eggs have hatched").


----------



## Keith Bradford

Are we making too heavy weather of this?  You get the same choice in English, if you simply translate éclore as "to open": _These buds are open / These buds have opened_.


----------



## Nicomon

Thank you lucas and Keith.


----------

